#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  APs descobrir usuário e senha

## agnporto

Olá! Testei uma vez com sucesso. Serve para qualquer access point - independe de marca é o seguinte: vc escreve um comando no terminal do XP ( CMD ), e este comando de alguma forma escreve no bloco de notas um monte de coisas e entre elas estará o usuário e senha do AP que vc estiver ligado na placa de rede. Descobri isto no Google, gravei num pen driver que pifou, já garimpei novamente na net e este tutorial sumiu. Se possível ajudar-me, agradeço de coração. 
Isto me refiro a um AP nosso, ligado em nossa casa e em nossa rede. 
Se vc recebe internet via rádio os caras simplesmente colocam usuário/senha, desconhecidos p nós em nosso aparelho que compramos e pagamos e sendo de nossa propriedade e não deixam acessarmos as configurações nem sob tortura. Um me disse que para deixar meu AP aberto, seria melhor eu procurar outro provedor...

Prosperidade, desejo à todos meus amigos do UnderLinux.

----------


## ricardoandre

amigo.
os provedores fazem isso pelo fato q tem muito cliente q só ira bagunça com a rede e ira dar muita dor de cabeça.
aki onde eu trabalho se o kara me pedi pra configura uma rede wireless interna com todos os equip dele, mesmo assim coloco minha senha pois tenho q garanti meu serviço e qm garante q o cliente naum ira mudar nada ...
Vlew

----------


## agnporto

Está certo, mas se o AP (rádio), é meu a rede é minha, comprei com sacrificio, possuo nota fiscal, quero poder mexer, se bagunço a rede vc cobra p arrumar. O resto é arbitrariedade, prepotência, orgulho de quem quer mostrar quem manda; perdõe a analogia: o dono da carroça mostra ao burro quem manda com o chicote, mas o burro sempre será mais forte, como eu sou quem pago, quem leva o alimento á mesa de meu "condutor", enfim, continuarei a lutar por um AP LIVRE, aberto ou com usuário/senha conhecidos pelo proprietário do rádio.

----------


## ricardoandre

vc esta certo, esta no seu direito mas redes wireless sao bem mais complicadas q muitos acham e sao por pequenas coisas q as redes sem fio sao mal faladas, se vc fosse meu cliente e mesmo tendo o equip pra funcionar na minha rede só eu configurando o ap, desculpe mas para os provedores um cliente mal configurado pode acaba com a rede. Nao creio q provedores liberem acesso dos aps aos clientes ao menos q eles tem placas pci nos pc, ai sim vc tem completa autoridade em cima de seu equip!!!!

----------


## agnporto

Queria q vc me explicasse como eu posso danificar uma rede entrando apenas em meu AP, quê poderei fazer nos outros aps q nem vejo? Natural Block Relay ativado, no sabido provedor com um adm esperto como vc, que poderei fazer? Olha cara se tivesse tanto conhecimento, nem precisaria estar com este papo contigo, invadiria meu AP e o do provedor. Acho q posso só fazer um grande mal à rede se fosse um expert. Só quero ter o direito de fuçar meu equipamento.

Palavras suas: desculpe mas para os provedores um cliente mal configurado pode acaba com a rede. Nao creio q provedores liberem acesso dos aps.

Acho que um AP mal configurado só caba com ele mesmo. passa com despercebido sem mexer com nada, só acabando com a paciência do cliente.  :Smile:  Até prova em contrário, penso q vc só diz abobrinhas em defesa de pessoas autoritárias... 

O que quer dizer isto q vc escreveu, não existe em português? - equip!!!! -

----------


## ricardoandre

desculpe minha arrogancia!!
mas se eu tenho uma rede com dois clientes em bridge jah basta para eu estar com uma tremenda dor de cabeça.
ké exemplos???
vc entra no pc de outro.
vc instala um sniffer em seu pc.
vc joga um jogo em rede com seu vizinho.
vc faz um teste de throughput com outro cliente da rede( com esse teste nem uma rede cabeada as vezes resiste)
e mais um bom monte q daria paginas aki.

enfim quando vc usa a rede de um terceiro pela menor das intenções q vc tem vc pode desde quebrar com o provedor como tb perder todos os dados do seu pc e ai perdendo sua privacidade.

quanto a eu naum ser um bom ADMIN como vc falou na minha rede vc jamais faria isso mas tem muito pessoal q naum tah em condições de trocar todos seus pops por MK ou Staros, enfim se tratando de rede de terceiro vc o dia q conseguir q eles te passem a senha pra vc acessa seu ap, ai vc ira conhecer um pessimoadministrador de rede!!!!

Me desculpe mas é o q eu acho
té....

----------


## agnporto

Gente Boa! Tu podes ter milhões de razões para fechar meu AP., só te digo o seguinte: mais teria o Linux para ser completamente fechado... E, o não é...  :Smile: 
Agora, qd o ego é grande demais para admitir um erro ou pelo menos dar voto da dúvida, não haverá mais argumentos. 
Veja, note e anote: a linha q separa a teimosia, a ignorância da perserverança, da sensatez é extremamente tênue... Cuidado, dia desses te darei minha solução, verás q o juízo e a humildade sempre vencerão. Ah! corrija seu português. :0

----------


## ricardoandre

vou ter q concorda com vc, pois pelo q vi vc esta sempre do lado da razão.
só espero q numka alguem robe informações de vc e fo.. com sua vida.

esse é o ruim, os provedores muitas vezes querem ajudar e tem pessoas q nao conseguem por isso na cabeça.
Nao vo mais responde a esse tópico q tah parecendo coisa de criança essa discução.
e quanto meu PORTUGUES eu nao so o perfeito e se vc querer começar a corrigir primeiro tem de corrigir seu erros !!!
desculpa ae mas o forum foi feito pra ajudar e naum a brigar

té....

----------


## agnporto

Vc concorda por ser inteligente e ver q tenho razão: nada sob bloqueio é bom, desde a época que Linus Torwald era pequeninho. Às vezes, alguma coisa do idioma pátrio passa, mas com vc... Hmmm! Corrige bicho é hora!
Quem te ensinou que LIBERDADE é brincadeira, coisa de criança, saiba que para mim, é muito sério? Lembre que por esta palavra já morreram muita gente boa. Acho que está na hora também de vc rever seus conceitos. Vou repetir se vc não entendeu: não me interessa os perigos q o provedor tem que correr, pois se assim fosse não sairíamos à rua com perigos maiores, quero poder mexer, fuçar, usar e abusar de um equipamento de minha propriedade e isso ninguém pode chegar e ir dizendo: não mexa ai que vai me predudicar, é seu mas não pode bulir, essa é boa!  :Smile:  Desculpe novamente a analogia: há uma empresa de celular q vem bloqueando tudo, vc compra, paga caro, mas o telefone não é seu. hehehe!!! Só mesmo na cabeça de pessoas do tempo da repressão. Vai ver que vc é filho de militar, pode crer!!!
Tem mais: Isto não briga não senhor, é uma contenda para dirimir dúvidas, para afirmar opiniões e que vc vem perdendo e-mail por e-mail...  :Smile:  hehehe!!! 
Quero ser seu amigo, se vc aceitar minha humilde amizade, quero q vc venha ao meu humilissímo lar em Porto Seguro e tomar uma batida de genipapo após uma muqueca de peixe com camarão e vinho branco bem gelado. Só me avisar com antecedência. Valeu???

OBSERVE SEU E-MAIL ABAIXO. CONCORDE QUE PRECISA MELHORAR E COM SUA INTELIGÊNCIA SERÁ BEM FÁCIL FAZER ESTA MELHORIA, FORMATE-SE.  :Smile: 

vou ter q concorda com vc, pois pelo q vi vc esta sempre do lado da razão.
só espero q numka alguem robe informações de vc e fo.. com sua vida.

esse é o ruim, os provedores muitas vezes querem ajudar e tem pessoas q nao conseguem por isso na cabeça.
Nao vo mais responde a esse tópico q tah parecendo coisa de criança essa discução.
e quanto meu PORTUGUES eu nao so o perfeito e se vc querer começar a corrigir primeiro tem de corrigir seu erros !!!
desculpa ae mas o forum foi feito pra ajudar e naum a brigar

----------


## klan

Ai colega AGN, acho que vc esta com segundas intenções, querendo um programa para fazer isso??? pois eu tenho este programa ai, mais não vou passar para vc porque achei vc prepotente, arrogante, malandro e cheio de segundas intenções, acho que vc esta querendo isso para sacanear com algum provedor, até acho que se nao for com provedor vc quer sacanear alguem, esta muito claro nas suas palavras, vc é pilantra,cara não te conheço mais pela sua resposta ja achei vc muito otario, babaca. Ae Ricadoandre estou contigo e não me abro, este forum foi feito para as pessoas interagir e trocar ideias, experiencias e não para ficar com demagogias masi valeu ....espero que os administradores deste forum possam ver suas idiotices e te breoquear...pois esta claro que vc quer usar daqui para fins só deus sabe ai. Bestao.hehehehe

----------


## agnporto

Olá!
1º - Como pôde se contradizer tanto assim se sou tudo o que vc me chama sem ao menos me conhecer, porque és igual a mim, do contrário como poderia ser meu colega? Aliáis, não quero ser seu colega. 
OBS.: Diga-me com quem andas que eu te direi quem és... Lembra-se?
2º - Se fosse minha intençao fazer coisa errada com algum provedor, já o teria feito, como disse antes, já tive este comando nas mãos e não "sacanei" ninguém.
3º - Como disse e volto a afirmar, minha intenção é apenas fuçar meu rádio, comprado e pago e que nem posso ver as configurações, saber os porquês aprender e mais nada... Como fiz no Linux: APRENDER em meu aparelho.
4º - Pra sacanear provedores, eu não sei, mas devem existir outras formas.
5º - Se eu fosse de sua família seria: tudo isto abaixo. Vc é precipitado d+, dia desse vc vai se dar muito mal.
6º - Sua opinião e de quem tem a mesma pouco me interessa.
7 - Desejo apenas, como disse antes, ter autoridade em meu rádio. Acredite vc ou não Lazarento.
8º - Guardarei seu nome/nick e quem sabe poderei pedir que me fale pessoalmente isto tudo que acabas de me acusar, vc teria coragem face-to-face?
9º - Admiro vc me ofender tanto, pegando o bonde andando, como todo otário, atrevido e covarde - escondendo-se atrás de um computador -, agressivo e charlatão, sem prestar ao menos respeito à um desconhecido ter a audácia de pedir punição para mim, quando esta caberia de bom tamanho em sua desclassificada pessoa. Mostre onde faltei com respeito à quem quer que seja? Mostre onde destratei tão mal educadamente um usuário aqui do site? Nunca chamei de babaca, besta etc.: ninguem.
Veja a quem cabe punição?
10º - Pegue este "programa", que diz que não dá e ponha-o em local apropriado, entendeu?
11º - Sua ignorância neste assunto é de pasmar, de congelar esquimó, vc é um grande mentiroso e está perdido; como bêbado em titoteio: nem sabendo do que se trata, Lazarento, blefando: não é programa não, é apenas um comando. Vê se pega a primeira curva e desemboque numa lixeira.

Tem mais: nem adianta me enviar resposta, não responderei para um sujeito que nem escrever sabe. Vais virar spam, lixo.  :Smile: 
VAI TOMAR NO COpo uma cerveja, para pensar melhor antes de sair por aí ofendendo as pessoas. Jamais briguei com alguém aqui, sou de paz, a discórdia esteve sempre no campo intelectual, com réplicas, agora, burro foi quem pensou que era briga, falta de percepção, sensibilidade. 
Seu moleque desclassificado go back to school! Mesmo assim não estou brigando contigo, te falo suavemente e sem alterar o tom de voz se estivesse eu em sua frente.
Veja seus erros, psicológicos - um caso de perseguição -,  :Smile:  e gráficos logo abaixo. 
Aproveite cidadão e corrija-se já: A oportunidade é um pássaro que não pousa.  :Smile: 
Tenho também meus erros, mas vc deve uns trocados. Hehehe! 


PALAVRAS DESMEDIDAS, DESEQUILIBRADAS (enviadas pelo usuário de nick "KLAN" lembrando o famigerado Ku Klux Klan):

Ai colega AGN, acho que vc esta com segundas intenções, querendo um programa para fazer isso??? pois eu tenho este programa ai, mais não vou passar para vc porque achei vc prepotente, arrogante, malandro e cheio de segundas intenções, acho que vc esta querendo isso para sacanear com algum provedor, até acho que se nao for com provedor vc quer sacanear alguem, esta muito claro nas suas palavras, vc é pilantra,cara não te conheço mais pela sua resposta ja achei vc muito otario, babaca. Ae Ricadoandre estou contigo e não me abro, este forum foi feito para as pessoas interagir e trocar ideias, experiencias e não para ficar com demagogias masi valeu ....espero que os administradores deste forum possam ver suas idiotices e te breoquear...pois esta claro que vc quer usar daqui para fins só deus sabe ai. Bestao.hehehehe

----------


## ricardoandre

Querem saber a unica coisa q eu me pergunto???
qm sou eu pra querer corrigir os outros e dar lição de moral??
q eu saiba ninguem é mais q o proximo ou estou errado, pq pelo fato de a pessoa ter grana ou nao, ser negro ou branca, enfim essas coisas naum me fazem pensar q um é mais importante q o outro pra querer corrigir assim dessa maneira e falo com o proximo de igual pra igual sem quere dar lição de moral.


e quanto ao comando queria e muito sabe como, pq o unico equipamento q te entrega a senha q é por causa de um bug é alguns d-link q vc faz via TFTP, alem disso tem varios programas q acham os aps e se eles estao com a senha original feito a festa.

Desculpe ai pessoa qualque coisa

----------


## agnporto

> Querem saber a unica coisa q eu me pergunto???
> qm sou eu pra querer corrigir os outros e dar lição de moral??
> q eu saiba ninguem é mais q o proximo ou estou errado, pq pelo fato de a pessoa ter grana ou nao, ser negro ou branca, enfim essas coisas naum me fazem pensar q um é mais importante q o outro pra querer corrigir assim dessa maneira e falo com o proximo de igual pra igual sem quere dar lição de moral.
> 
> 
> e quanto ao comando queria e muito sabe como, pq o unico equipamento q te entrega a senha q é por causa de um bug é alguns d-link q vc faz via TFTP, alem disso tem varios programas q acham os aps e se eles estao com a senha original feito a festa.
> 
> Desculpe ai pessoa qualque coisa


Rapazes do bem como vc Ricardo, peço-lhe desculpas se te ofendi, te juro que esta jamais foi minha intenção, estava sendo apenas verdadeiro em minhas convicções. Te peço desculpa pela má interpretação de alguns membros desta sociedade, fui taxado de canalha , safado e sei lá mais o quê... Só queria saber entrar em meu próprio rádio e mais nada, estuda-lo tentar ver os porquês em sua configuração e mais nada, repito, de verdade, acredite ou não um tal de KLAN (o mesmo que me lembra a nefasta Ku Klux Klan), de não sei o quê... 
Me arrependo de ter começado esta contenda q eu julgava estar somente no campo intelectual, mas como fomos para outras searas... Neste momento abandono tudo isto totalmente arrependido, desiludido e decepcionado por ter dado início nesta coisa. 
No mais amigo, se puder trata-lo assim, que minhas opiniões não atrapalhem nossa amizade. 
Coloco-me ao seu inteiro dispor.

----------


## leandro17

Qual é o seu ap ? se for um com chipset da realtek , e se tiver com aprouter instalado pode ser que haja a possibilidade de vc conseguir acessa-lo via ssh.

é só baixar o putty e tentar conectar na porta 22, se os caras nao mudaram a senha padrão dele aí é mamão de vc trocar o usuario e a senha.

a senha padrao via ssh é usuario : root
password : admin ou root

se vc conseguir acessa-lo me da um toque que lhe mando os comandos necessarios pra vc trocar o usuario e senha.

abraços.

----------


## agnporto

Leandro obrigado, mas os caras mudaram senha e usuário padrões. Tenho um Edimax EW-7209APG. Cara me lembro, sem certeza que este comando estava no GHD, porém já garimpei lá e não achei nada.

----------


## PauloCesarS

Eu tenho a mesma opinião dos caras ai.. colocar senha no ap para o cliente não bagunçar, mas também estou contigo se o ap e teu vc e cliente e vai la no provedor e pede, o provedor tem q dar o nome de usuário e senha ou abrir a configuração do ap para vc.
Caso vc vai la e bagunça o sistema, igual o pessoal ai disse... isso e um problema seu.
Cabe o provedor monitorar as intenções de seus usuários e fazer o que achar melhor com eles.
Por isso eu digo, estamos em um pais democrático temos o direito de fazer o que bem entender, assim como vc tem o direito de mexer no teu próprio equipamento.
Que absurdo, autoritarismo.

----------


## agnporto

Valeu obrigado pela força. Já pedi e eles me deram errado, um abuso. Se pudesse mudaria de provedor, mas em minha casa - distante -, só entra este.

----------


## andreclerice

é só baixar o putty e tentar conectar na porta 22, se os caras nao mudaram a senha padrão dele aí é mamão de vc trocar o usuario e a senha.

a senha padrao via ssh é usuario : root
password : admin ou root

se vc conseguir acessa-lo me da um toque que lhe mando os comandos necessarios pra vc trocar o usuario e senha.

abraços.[/QUOTE]

"intão cara eu esta com o msm problema e consegui acesar via ssh e como que eu faço agora pra aterar o login e senha via ssh ou descobrir qual é"

obrigado por enquanto aguardo contato.

----------


## agnporto

> é só baixar o putty e tentar conectar na porta 22, se os caras nao mudaram a senha padrão dele aí é mamão de vc trocar o usuario e a senha.
> 
> a senha padrao via ssh é usuario : root
> password : admin ou root
> 
> se vc conseguir acessa-lo me da um toque que lhe mando os comandos necessarios pra vc trocar o usuario e senha.
> 
> abraços.


"intão cara eu esta com o msm problema e consegui acesar via ssh e como que eu faço agora pra aterar o login e senha via ssh ou descobrir qual é"

obrigado por enquanto aguardo contato.[/QUOTE]

Obrigado companheiro, mas já tenho aquilo q queria, consegui encontrar, valeu amigo!
Que o Natal e Ano Bom 2008 sejam plenos em realizações.

Agenor

----------


## andreclerice

cara como faço pra alterar o login e esnha via ssh se puder me mandar os comandos de como fazer isso ficarei grato.

----------

